# Keine "scharfen" Kanten bei Frames



## Zylinda (21. November 2004)

Hey!

Also:
kuckt euch als aller erstes mal bitte die HP von Rammstein an: http://www.rammstein.de

so... der Mainframe ist ja unten durch so ein schräges Bild verkürzt.... weiß jemand, wie das funktioniert?


cu

Zylinda


----------



## HUBBLE (21. November 2004)

Ich könnt mir vorstellen, dass die ein Bild mit Transparenz genommen haben und mithilfe von STYLE="position:absolute" das Bild an den unteren Rand der Seite gepackt haben...

HUBBLE***


----------



## Tobias Menzel (21. November 2004)

... was allerdings nur mit Iframes funktioniert. Auf jener Seite werden allerdings keine Frames verwendet, sondern es handelt sich um ein DIV mit Scrollbalken. 

Gruß

.


----------



## Budman (22. November 2004)

Hallo!

Schöne Idee! Die machen das folgendermaßen:

Der orange Rahmen außenrum um den scrollbaren content ist ein div, das einen fixierten Hintergrund hat. Da das div an sich transparent ist, scheint der dahinterliegende Text zum Teil durch.

Vereinfacht so:

```
<div id="orangerRahmen" style="background-image:url...; background-position:fixed;"></div>
<div id"scrollContent" style="overflow:auto; width:..;height:..;"></div>
```

Gruss Budman


----------

